# Bottled coles AP juice cider using some beer us-o5 yeast cake, bad idea?



## Maheel (21/10/17)

I am just about to do a corny ferment of some cider under pressure and was wondering if i used some yeast cake from an ALE what would it be like ? This one i am using cider yeast but also have some yeast cake about to be thrown out...

Normally the yeast cake would have been cube hopped and fermented under pressure with hop debris in the ferment.

Is it stupid idea ?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/10/17)

No its been done many times. Many people prefer an Ale yeast for ciders for lower attenuation. US-05 probably being the most common one used. The best cider I've made with Berrie apple juice and some scooped yeast cake from an Irish Ale with wlp004 Irish Ale Yeast.
I also pressure ferment cider like any beer I make. Finishing self carbonated etc.


----------



## Coldspace (21/10/17)

For sure,

I've done nice ciders using us05 and aldi bottled juice with some added sugar to up the alc abit.


----------



## Maheel (21/10/17)

well this one is on with the M-Jacks M02 yeast, next one i will reuse some us-05 i reckon
10L apple and 4L Apple / Black current as an experiment in taste

I drank the last one off the yeast cake in the keg after pressure fermenting cold crashing etc no drama and when it blew there was very little yeast cake on the bottom.

once this one is done and i have drunk it

Could i simply reuse the keg yeast cake by

1 take keg out of fridge to warm up
2. pour in more juice
3. ferment again under pressure
4. crash and drink again

or will the carb pressure and keezer temps ruin the yeast?

cheers


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/10/17)

If it works for you I see no reason why it wont work for you. 
I've always transferred off the yeast cake for serving. I still get a sediment at the bottom of the served keg and wondered how good that yeast would be to brew up again but never tried recycling yeast cake over 3 times.
Just knowing its changing every time.


----------

